# My Chess Set



## EBorraga (Jul 16, 2017)

A week ago my brother asked me to make him a chess board. So I did alot of googling and found a design I like. So here is a pic of the first piece, the took. Also a picture of my jig to make sure the base is the same size on every piece.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jul 16, 2017)

You have more patience that I do, and you must love your brother a lot to take on this project.


----------



## hanau (Jul 16, 2017)

Very nice.
What the knight going to look like?


----------



## Marmotjr (Jul 16, 2017)

I'd be very interested to see what you have done on Saturday at the meeting, if you don't mind bringing it up.   This is one of my bucket list projects, and I planned on making a duplicator for it, ut if it can be done without... 

What woods are you planning on using?


----------



## mark james (Jul 16, 2017)

Very nice Ernie!

This will be a fun project, and a lot of effort; however - have fun!


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 16, 2017)

hanau said:


> Very nice.
> What the knight going to look like?



I'll post a pic as I tackle each piece!


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 16, 2017)

Marmotjr said:


> I'd be very interested to see what you have done on Saturday at the meeting, if you don't mind bringing it up.   This is one of my bucket list projects, and I planned on making a duplicator for it, ut if it can be done without...
> 
> What woods are you planning on using?



I'll bring what I have ready with me. I'll also bring my jig. And it's gonne be maple and walnut pieces.


----------



## bobjackson (Jul 16, 2017)

Good job Ernie


----------



## mark james (Jul 16, 2017)

Maybe Blanton's wants to redesign their bottle stoppers?  Horses to chess pieces!


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 16, 2017)

Here is the finished Rook.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 16, 2017)

Good start... looking forward to seeing the progress of the pieces...


----------



## cbutzon (Jul 16, 2017)

That is beautiful work. I'm looking forward to seeing your progress.

Did you glue up the blanks at once and them cut them apart, or are you doing them one-by-one?

Cory


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 17, 2017)

cbutzon said:


> That is beautiful work. I'm looking forward to seeing your progress.
> 
> Did you glue up the blanks at once and them cut them apart, or are you doing them one-by-one?
> 
> Cory


 
Doing them 1by1


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 17, 2017)

Here are the pictures facing the correct direction


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 17, 2017)

Interesting jig you have there... I may have to "borrow" the idea on my next set of chess pieces... what did you use for the screw chuck?... 

I used a pen chuck (home made) and just eye-balled the bases for size... mine may vary by a MM or so one way or the other... 

I have several blocks of poplar and hickory that has been tapped to fit my spindle... 1" x 8 tpi.... may need to figure out a way to center the screw chuck...


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 18, 2017)

TellicoTurning said:


> Interesting jig you have there... I may have to "borrow" the idea on my next set of chess pieces... what did you use for the screw chuck?...
> 
> I used a pen chuck (home made) and just eye-balled the bases for size... mine may vary by a MM or so one way or the other...
> 
> I have several blocks of poplar and hickory that has been tapped to fit my spindle... 1" x 8 tpi.... may need to figure out a way to center the screw chuck...


 
So I drill a hole in the bottom of the chess piece. I plan on filling it later for weight. The jig fits perfectly in that. Then I use the screw to hold the blank to the jig. After that I mount it in my chuck and turn. The first size is so all of the bases are exactly the same size. I'll try and get some better pics for the next update.


----------



## stonepecker (Jul 18, 2017)

You will find that the smaller pieces with the same base size will be fine.  HOWEVER, for general looks, the larger pieces will need bigger bases to remain standing even with the weights.  Your design will be the most important thing.  Trust your eye to tell you when it is right.

Best wishes


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 18, 2017)

Update : 7/18

I was able to get in the shop after work and turn rook #2. It's not identical, but it will work for now. 

The first 2 pics are the new rook. 

Pics 3-9 are my step by step process starting from square to round.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 19, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about pieces being identical... after all it is a hand made set and pieces will have some slight variables.... as long as they are close and identifiable, you're good to go... I have some blocks set aside to do a second set myself... may have to try your jig to see if it works better than the pen chuck.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 19, 2017)

TellicoTurning said:


> I wouldn't worry about pieces being identical... after all it is a hand made set and pieces will have some slight variables.... as long as they are close and identifiable, you're good to go... I have some blocks set aside to do a second set myself... may have to try your jig to see if it works better than the pen chuck.


 
The pen marks on my jig are so it goes in the chuck the same way everytime.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 19, 2017)

I had an hour to kill after dialysis tonight. So I went in the shop and turned a pawn. I still need to do some finish sanding on it. But I like the size. 

Pic 1 is my diagram i'm somewhat following.

Pic 2 and 3 are the pawn


----------



## Jim Smith (Jul 19, 2017)

Here's an idea for the chessboard.  It certainly puts a new spin on the game of chess.  Making It Harder: A Spherical Globe Chess Game - Geekologie

Jim Smith


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 20, 2017)

EBorraga said:


> I had an hour to kill after dialysis tonight. So I went in the shop and turned a pawn. I still need to do some finish sanding on it. But I like the size.
> 
> Pic 1 is my diagram i'm somewhat following.
> 
> Pic 2 and 3 are the pawn



Pictures look like the bishops to me, not the pawns.. :biggrin:
You're on a roll though, keep at it, only 28 pieces to go and looking good.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 20, 2017)

TellicoTurning said:


> EBorraga said:
> 
> 
> > I had an hour to kill after dialysis tonight. So I went in the shop and turned a pawn. I still need to do some finish sanding on it. But I like the size.
> ...


 
LOL, yep, it's a bishop!! I'm done until next week. I'm leaving tomorrow for Cleveland. Gonna visit the Local Chapter and hang with Mark James!! It seems about an hour per piece so far. I like the way the bishop turned out.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jul 20, 2017)

When you get to the pawns you might want to consider a cheap duplicator.  I was trying to to find the old article I read on how to create jigs to help you duplicate but I can't seem to find it now.   It seems like creating all those identical pawns will be tedious.

You work so far looks really good.  I like the shapes and design.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 20, 2017)

brownsfn2 said:


> When you get to the pawns you might want to consider a cheap duplicator.  I was trying to to find the old article I read on how to create jigs to help you duplicate but I can't seem to find it now.   It seems like creating all those identical pawns will be tedious.
> 
> You work so far looks really good.  I like the shapes and design.


 
Thanks! I'm planning on doing the pawns last. That will give me time to figure out a plan. I don't mind turning each piece, although after I make 32 pieces I might go crazy!! Altleast for now I can do 1 piece a day after work. I hope to turn a lot of the pieces next weekend.


----------

